# سلفستن وكوكو



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2010)

سلقستن وكوكو المشرف 
غاليين عليا فعلا 
بس عاوزة اخنقهم 

لان كل ما انزل موضوع بالمنتدى العام 
نشاطهم المرعب بالقسم الرياضى ينهية 
اذ تنزل بين 7 الى 10 موضوعات 

فازهق عن متابعة الموضوع 

هوا مش ممكن القسم الرياضى والكتابات 
يتشاطوا بعيد عن المنتدى العام اللى بحبة 


سلفستن وكوكو شكرا لنشاطكم اللى خنقنى 

مجرد اقتراح 


من غير شكاوى ومصايب ومشاكل 

احمم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 مارس 2010)

*مش هينفع القسمين يتشاطوا بعيد بس ينفع انتى تخلى نشاطك اعلى منهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## asmicheal (15 مارس 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *مش هينفع القسمين يتشاطوا بعيد بس ينفع انتى تخلى نشاطك اعلى منهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


 

:download:

حبيبتى كوكى 
الاجوان بتتشاط كل دقيقة بالرجل 
انما مش بيتعصر المخ وفين وفين على مايطلع موضوع 

يشطوة الكباتن 
للاوت 


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا كوكى حبيبتى


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2010)

*ايوة انا لاحظت ان القسم الرياضى  بكثره مواضيعه مغطى جامد على العام *

*بالرغم من ان رواد العام اكثر من الرياضى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مارس 2010)

*يجماعه القسم الرياضى دا قسم مختص بذاته

يعنى لما نخش القسم العام مش هنلاقى مواضيع القسم الرياضى هنلاقيها فى الرياضى 

ولو كان قصدكو على المواضيع من بره فى الصفحه الرئيسيه اللى هو اخر مشاركه
معتقدش انى دى بتأثر على اللى بيدخل المنتدى

الناس عارفه ان القسم العام دا بتاع ايه
والقسم الرياضى بتاع ايه
*​


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2010)

كيف يغطي قسم الرياضة على العام؟
مواضيع الرياضة في قسم مستقل، لم افهم كيف تغطي على مواضيع العام؟


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2010)

My Rock قال:


> كيف يغطي قسم الرياضة على العام؟
> مواضيع الرياضة في قسم مستقل، لم افهم كيف تغطي على مواضيع العام؟


 

:download:

زى ما قال كيوبيد 
على الصفحة الرئيسية 
تختفى موضوعات المنتدى العام 
بنزول موضوعات الرياضى 
الاهم بقى 

فى المشاركات الجديدة 
زى ما بفتح عادة لاتابع الجديد 
تجد 
النشاط   المرعب لسلفستن وكوكو 

شاط كل موضوعات المنتدى العام  اوت 

مثلا 
نزلت موضوع غيرى او انا 
تجد الجديد للرياضى مثلا 10 موضوعات او ردود او اخبار 
+
الجديد بالاقسام الاخرى 
=
يتشاط الموضوع اوت المشاركات الجديدة 
فمبتدى الزوار 
لا يرى اصلا موضوعات المنتدى العام لا فى المشاركات الجديدة ولا بالصفحة الرئيسية 

لازم يفتح المنتدى العام بشكل منفصل  ليرى الجديد 
يمكن كتابات 
هادى عن الرياضى 
انما الرياضى دايما شايط فى الجون


----------



## SALVATION (16 مارس 2010)

> سلقستن وكوكو المشرف


_طيب انا ساكت علشان غلطك فى كتابة اسمى _
_لكن كمان عايزه تشوطى قسم الرياضة _
_ده بقى اللى مش هسكتلك عليه ابدا _
_هعرض عليكى مثال افرضى انا بنزل مواضيع فى القسم العام زيك تمام وموضوعى نزل بعديكى وكان هو الواجهه للقسم نفسة من الخارج هل برده كنتى هتطلبى انى اوقف تنزيل مواضيع علشان موضوعك ؟_​​


----------



## asmicheal (16 مارس 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> _طيب انا ساكت علشان غلطك فى كتابة اسمى _
> _لكن كمان عايزه تشوطى قسم الرياضة _
> _ده بقى اللى مش هسكتلك عليه ابدا _
> _هعرض عليكى مثال افرضى انا بنزل مواضيع فى القسم العام زيك تمام وموضوعى نزل بعديكى وكان هو الواجهه للقسم نفسة من الخارج هل برده كنتى هتطلبى انى اوقف تنزيل مواضيع علشان موضوعك ؟_​


 

:download:

اسفة لقراءة اسمك غلط 
دة كان ممكن اخد فيها مخالفة احمممم

بس ربنا ستر انها جاءت فى سالفيشن 
مش حد تانى 
واسمك صعب اوى عامل زى اسم رخم تانى  asmicheal 

مش مسالة مين اللى موضوعة نزل 
او واجهة المنتدى 
انا بحط نفسى مكان عضو جديد 
بيدور 
فى الرئيسية او المشاركات الجديدة 

وانا مش بنتقد نشاطكم 
انا باشيد بية 
بس بعيد عن موضوعات المنتدى العام 

بفترح مجرد اقتراح 
طالما اجوانكم واخباركم كتيرة 
ينفصل 
نزولها عن المنتدى العام 
يعنى كمثل 
موضوعات كتابات والرياضة معا 
بعيد عن العام 

والبيت بيتكم دة مجرد اقتراح 
من عضوة غلبانة مشاغبة جنب الحيط سالفشن 
حاسة الاسم مش طالع 
اسمح لى استخدم تونى زى ما بعت لى بالخاص 
ممكن


----------



## nerooo_jesus (16 مارس 2010)

ممكن على فكرة يا جماعة لو ينفع 
يتعمل قسم منفصل لوحدة رياضى يشمل اقسام زى رياضة مصرية وعالمية مثلا
اصل انا بردة حسيت نفس احساس اسميشال لما لقيت العام والكتابات مع الرياضى


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> ممكن على فكرة يا جماعة لو ينفع
> يتعمل قسم منفصل لوحدة رياضى يشمل اقسام زى رياضة مصرية وعالمية مثلا
> اصل انا بردة حسيت نفس احساس اسميشال لما لقيت العام والكتابات مع الرياضى





*هتبقى كثرة اقسام على الفاضى بالعكس هنشتت الزائر
هى الرياضه كلها مع بعض احسن
وطبعا الرأى الاؤل والاخير للاداره*


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2010)

يا جماعة مفيش حاجة اسمها قسم يأثر على قسم

كل واحد له هواياته واهتماماته مش اللى بيتعرض على الصفحة الرئيسية

هو اللى بيأثر يعنى اللى عايز القسم ده هيدخله واللى عايز التانى برده هيدخله​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2010)

*هو فين كوكو علشان تتكلمى *
*الساعتين اللى بقعدهم دلوقتى فى اليوم بقوا يعملوا مشاكل *
*مش كفايه الشغل هم ومشاكل*
*رحمتك يارب *
*وبعدين مال قسم الرياضه بالقسم العام *
*وبعدين علشان حضرتك بتحبى القسم العام يبقى ننقل قسم الرياضه إلى مكان تانى*
*طيب يبقى نشوف باقى الاعضاء بيحبوا اقسام ايه *
*ونعمل لكل عضو قسم*​


----------



## asmicheal (17 مارس 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> *هو فين كوكو علشان تتكلمى *
> 
> *الساعتين اللى بقعدهم دلوقتى فى اليوم بقوا يعملوا مشاكل *
> *مش كفايه الشغل هم ومشاكل*
> ...


 


:download:

خلاص يا كوكو ما تزقش وتزعل كدة 

دة كان مجرد اقتراح 
يابنى اجى فين فيكم 
لتنقلوا لى قسم 
انا مجرد عضوة غلبانة مشاغبة جنب الحيط 

لو اقتراحى ضايقكم 
الغى الموضوع بالكامل 
وكفانى قتالات


----------



## just member (17 مارس 2010)

*هههههههههه
سامحوني
مشاركتي سلبية 
مجرد اني بضحك
لو مضايق اي حدا فية يقولي وانا احذفها
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------

